# Fall stories?



## TheSacrificialSloth (Apr 18, 2014)

My first fall was when I was about five. I was being led on a little pony and when we stopped she put her head down to eat some grass and I tumbled down her neck :lol:

My most dramatic was probably one year at the yard gymkhana, I was riding an old , reliable slow poke. We got to this washing line obstacle and as I was hanging up the clothes he decided to walk under the line. I couldn't stop him in time, and he ended up taking off towards a big spread. The washing line was around my waist, dragging with us the two big wooden jump stands it was tied to. If the stands hadn't got caught on the spread and dragged me off backwards, I'm certain we would have cleared it! I only came out winded, and it was the only class I didn't have someone filming!


----------



## Paintedponies1992 (Nov 17, 2013)

I've fallen off quite a bit, but I would say my funniest falls were these two: 

When I was still in high school I had an older arabian mare and I was using an old wooden milk crate as a mounting block, which I always used before, and suddenly it broke underneath me which spooked my mare and caused me to lose my balance and hit the dirt.

Next is during a lesson on a quarter pony. We were trotting over a pole that was between two jumping standards (I think that's what they were called) and he suddenly spooked. I felt I was going to fall off to the one side so I went to correct myself....and ended up falling right off the other side. I even have a picture of that one courtesy of my mother.


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

Fall One: My mare bucked I was unprepared and I landed on my head right in front of her. She slid to a stop and stood over me and that's how I woke up with a face full of horse nose. 

Fall Two: My gelding bolted, bucked and spooked and my girth broke. I stuck on bareback till the saddle slipped under his belly and I got thrown, landed on a rock, rolled down a hill and hit a building foundation before he decided to step on me and kick me while running blind. I was bruised and banged up but rode six other horses after that including him again. I couldn't stop laughing the entire time because I sailed through the air like a cartoon. (I vaugely recall singing "I believe I can fly"). My horse proceeded to run through three brand new fences that I had just strung and the entire thing was so chaotic that I couldn't help but laugh. That was the fastest I'd seen my boy move in YEARS! 

Fall Three: I valuted off of my mare at a canter when my saddle slipped. I ran beside her (stuck the landing!) but tripped and fell when we were walking over to the mounting block. 

I've had little falls here and there but usually came back pretty quick and don't consider them nearly as fun as the first three! :lol:


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I was wondering why you wanted to start a thread about stories about fall seeing as how were only just in spring. But then I realized, that you meant that other kind of fall.


----------



## CrossCountry (May 18, 2013)

I remember I was getting onto my mare from a fence panel, since we were bareback. I jumped up and slid right over the side and face planted into the ground. Of course it was the first time my friend had seen me ride, and she was laughing so hard that she slipped off our gelding. Both the horses just looked at us like, "seriously?".

My friend and I still crack up about that. If only we had caught it on video.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I have fallen so many times it doesn't make for great stories anymore. I am a falling fool, that's for sure. I wish I could be like you all , who have only fallen once or twice . I think I am at 15 or 16?


----------



## wild old thing (Jun 15, 2012)

Three falls. All of them made me want to cry. I am SUCH a wussy.

First was trail level terrain in CO. Weed dipping horse stumbles and I go flying. 

Second was trail in CT. Horse trying to catch horses 20' in front bolts and runs me into a dead tree, which btw, HE didn't hit. He just got close enough for me to catch on to and then it breaks in half and I end up in the middle of a lot of dead wood.

Third was first dressage class..tired from posting, I ask for a canter, horse give mad trot instead, I insist, horse says OKie, does that fabulous hind quarter take off thing they do and with the momentum, he goes to the right, I go to the left. THAT was a fierce fall. 

I wish I could say, BRING IT ON. But I don't think so. I'd like to think "never again" but I know better.


----------



## arrowattack09 (Jul 10, 2012)

My worst fall was on a standardbred mare at a kids camp. I was a riding instructor there, hired for the summer, and the head instructor wanted to give some of the new horses some exercise. They told me to get on this mare, and give a mounted demonstration. Started out just fine. She eventually uncontrolably bolted, and I had no choice but to try to one rein stop. BAD decision. She whipped around, lost her own balance, and fell over. While we were on the ground, I shattered my right leg and broke my right arm. She tried to quickly get up, and I wasn't able to get my broken leg out of the sturrip. I was then dragged a ways. I proceeded to pass out, thankfully. But I woke up to a bunch of 7-11 year olds crying around me. Poor kids! What a terrible mounted demonstration THAT was!


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

tinyliny said:


> I have fallen so many times it doesn't make for great stories anymore. I am a falling fool, that's for sure. I wish I could be like you all , who have only fallen once or twice . I think I am at 15 or 16?


Tiny I've fallen loads of times as well, I just try and find something to laugh about afterwards! :lol: (Secretly I love falling, it's like flying only without the grace! ;-)


----------



## Jumper Princess (Apr 28, 2014)

This is my excuse for why I have small breasts: I was schooling xc in a lesson at a farm where I used to ride and one coop jump was in the fence line. The mare that I was riding lived in the pasture. When I cantered up to the jump she slammed on the brakes (remembering the rope that stretched across the jump when it wasn't being used) and I slid down her neck and over her head. Where did I hit the jump? RIGHT on my ta-tas. As this was during puberty I can jokingly use this as my excuse to buy push-up bras. 

One of my scariest falls was this Christmas break when I was riding in my previous barn's indoor alone. Other people were at the barn, but no one else was riding. Crown spooked as the siding rippled in the wind and just scooted out from under me. I cracked my helmet and a rib or two. I laid there about 10 minuted and he stayed sniffing me the whole time.


----------



## lbw0912 (Jan 30, 2013)

I was 12 riding my old trusty gelding Chester, when a dog ran through the neighboring field with my mare in it and she broke through the fence and spooked Chester...I hit my head on the horn and was knocked unconscious witnesses said I was thrown but my arm got caught in the reins and he drug me all the way up to the barn... spent weeks in the hospital broken wrist had to have my bottom lip reattached and reconstructive surgery on my face..but was very lucky to be alive...the moment I came to all I wanted to know was if Chester was ok ... and as soon as I was able to ride again I was right back on him that's the only fall I've ever had....but I still carry it with me today...as I'm starting to get back into owning and riding horses...I still somewhat carry fears from that accident.


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

My funniest fall: I was 10 years old and riding at the tail end of a group, in the snow, in Europe. There was a log across the track and everyone jumped. My horse came to a screeching stop instead of jumping and I laughed and dropped my rein contact. I was expecting to take another run-up with him. But you can guess what happened next: The horse decided to jump the obstacle kangaroo-style, out of a halt. This took my by surprise and I fell headfirst into a snow heap. I got stuck in the snow heap with my head and torso, my legs sticking out. As I was digging my way out, a black horse muzzle made its way down enquiringly in the snow heap: My horse wondering where I had gotten to. Now that was hilarious. The snow was soft so that was my most comfortable fall ever.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

I have a pretty epic nearly-fall story!

I was at a jumpers show and it was my third class of the day. My pony was getting a little tired, but still had a spring in his step and was forward and eager towards the fences. There was one fence in particular that had bothered a huge number of horses and was the single fence that had resulted in the most eliminations, faults, falls and 'oops' moments.

Now, my pony had jumped that exact fence twice already without looking at it. As a result, I didn't think I had anything to worry about when we faced it a third time. It was only a few inches bigger and he had done the height and higher many times. The fences were small compared to what we were training at.

Of course I was forgetting that this particular pony liked to make the third go of anything harder than it had to be. Of course I was forgetting that just because he had jumped it nicely twice when it was smaller didn't mean he would do it again at this bigger height. Of course I was forgetting that even though it was 8 inches smaller than the fences we trained over at home, it was clearly going to eat him because it was 3 inches bigger than last time.

So he stopped. That was fine, I kept my balance. I was used to him stopping and trying to stop, he was a bit of a naughty rat. But what I didn't do was take my leg off or allow him to turn away. I gave him a second to look at it and JUST as I was about to turn him away, he LAUNCHED over it from a standstill. I wasn't ready for that so I was flung up onto his neck. By some miracle I managed not to fall off, and regained my balance AND my lost stirrup to finish the course without pausing to bring him back from canter. As a result, because we didn't take a rail and it wasn't QUITE a refusal so we were awarded no faults, we were third in the power and speed round.



On the same pony, I actually did manage to come off at a show. It was my own fault. My stirrups were two holes too long and I lost one going over a fence. I stayed on, jumped the next fence with one stirrup, and then lost the other one trying to get the first back. So we went around a good third of the course with no stirrups before my pony stepped out from under me and I just slid off onto the ground! I laughed, got up, caught my pony and told him he was a good boy for not just ******ing off on me, and fully expected and accepted that I wouldn't be allowed to compete in the other two classes I had entered because I had fallen off and I had been told before that if a rider fell at a jumpers show then she was eliminated from all the day's competition, not just the one class. It was my first show, I knew no better. For his education's sake, I took my pony back to the warmup arena to pop him over a few fences [it was a VERY relaxed day at a very relaxed club, I wouldn't have done it if I didn't already know it was okay] and to my immense surprise, I was called up for the next class! We went on to take our first ribbons together, placing third in both our other classes. I was very proud of my pony!


I never came off my eventer at a show, and never even had any close calls, but at the same club, another showjumping day a couple of years later, I was on him in the big arena and we were having an absolutely shocking time of it. He would not listen and refused twice for no reason, so I retired from the class to go back to the warmup arena and school him. One of the judges came and found me and said if I wanted, I could ride a training round at that height once the competitive riders were finished, before they put the height up. That was absolutely fantastic, but I still couldn't get him over that darn fence. They let me go around it and complete the rest of the course for training purposes [it WAS a training round after all]. But I still couldn't get him over it in our next round, the next height up, so I pulled out of our third class. Once competition was done for the day the same judge who had come to get me earlier came and offered me a hand getting my silly old boy over that darn fence. It took two solid hours but we FINALLY got him over it without the pole up, and then again with the pole up, and I bet if we'd met that fence again in competition he'd have breezed over it. He was just trying to see what he could get away with, I think. He was a very experienced jumper and should not have taken exception to a fence like that one!


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

I was only 6 when I fell off a runaway horse and broke my arm. My mother was really hoping that would cure my obsession with horses but here I am 50 years later still at it!!
Have to admit, it hurts a lot more now than it did then!


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I lost count of the falls I had by the time I was 10 or 12! 

I didn't fall easily when it came to buckers, most of mine were fooling around. 

My smelliest was when I was whipping in Foxhounds, we had a great run and hounds were hunting hard, I was not far behind them on one of the hunt horses and cantering fast through a farmyard when he faltered, keeled over dead. I went off to the side as he was going down, slipped and fell into the cow midden. The only part that was clean (ish) was under my hunting cap!


----------



## EquiiAlex (Sep 28, 2013)

I typed mine but hit the backspace and don't feel like retyping them smh :/


----------



## Rail Royalty (May 24, 2014)

I have a 16'3 gelding and Im 5 foot. I was trying to get on him in the middle of the arena after jumping off to put a jump rail back up, I got my foot in the stirrup and tried to jump up and couldnt, so I used all the arm strength I had to pull myself over and pulled too hard and I fell off the other side. #winning


----------



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

Oh I got this.

#1 - I was probably 9 or 10 and I had a Shetland. My friend and I were riding double bareback because, well, I'm not quite sure why. :lol: Anyway, my pony was just trooping along and then we wanted to trot and so we asked her to trot and she did and you know what? We just slid right off.

#2 - I was on our old horse, Dakota, a 14.3 hh palomino QH and my mom was leading me down the road and then he spooked at something and I was a very inexperienced rider; I was probably 10 and I just fell off for no particular reason seeing as I started out squarely in the saddle and then he literally sidestepped one step and I managed to throw myself out of the saddle and hit the pavement but I was in my bike helmet - which I cracked lol

#3 - I was 13 and my mom just brought home a 16.2 hh thoroughbred and he was fresh off the trailer and I hopped on bareback because it seemed like a good idea and he promptly bucked me off. I landed on my face in the ditch. My face was literally the first thing to hit the ground, followed by the rest of me.

#4 - I was 14 and was out on the trails and we were galloping in a group and some yahoo came burning out of the woods on a dirtbike (mind you, this was a HORSEMAN'S campground/trail park!) and my horse, swerved and I lost my seat and bless his soul, my horse swerved back in an attempt to catch me and then he just stopped and I fell forward on his neck and just fell off. 

#5 - I was 17 and my horse spooked at a herd of cows and he bolted (he's a speed horse) and then he spun into a tree (specifically he's a barrel horse) and then he tripped on some brush, and he flipped forward, broke the cinch, and I and my saddle ended up shoulder high in a ditch full of cattle feces and other runoff from said cattle field and my horse jumped out of the ditch and bolted across the field. My friend had to go get him. Thankfully a nice fireman (we were on our way back from a parade route) got in the ditch and dug out my saddle and pad because otherwise I'm certain I'd have had to go completely under water to reach it. 

I'm 20 now and haven't had any other falls thankfully. Still with that last horse. We've grown a lot together and he's pretty much awesome lol

Okay, I'm done now.


----------



## BlueSkyBee (May 24, 2014)

I was about 7 I think. We used to help our neighbour muster her sheep on about 100 acres, and sometimes took the pony. It was my turn to be riding, and we were all heading home (steep hill country) and obviously Estralita decided she just wanted to get home, and took off like a bat out of hell, past all the adults trudging along in front of her, and I was riding bareback holding on for dear life, terrified out of my mind.

She'd taken me by surprise, so the reins were flapping, no control whatsoever!

Then when we got near the top of the hill where the house was, she stopped incredibly suddenly, I got tossed over her head into a large patch of thistles, and she just stood there grazing like nothing had happened.

I was bawling my eyes out, and covered in prickles when all the adults appeared, out of breath as they'd run after us, thinking I was probably a gonner.

So my Mum stripped me off, picked all the prickles off me, and I walked home in my knickers, with my pride very wounded :lol:

I always made sure I had full control of the reins after that!! :shock:


----------



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

tinyliny said:


> I have fallen so many times it doesn't make for great stories anymore. I am a falling fool, that's for sure. I wish I could be like you all , who have only fallen once or twice . I think I am at 15 or 16?


I fell off the pony I started lessons on that many times in a week. boy was I awful ..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

*20 yrs of riding*

In 20 yrs of riding I've had 2 falls that resulted in serious injury. I broken my wrist and arm, pelvis. I dont usually get hurt, but when I do I do it good. I'll post photos of xrays later.


----------



## ali44129 (Jun 1, 2014)

*Fall*

Well my story isn't exactly falling off my horse, more like falling in front of my horse. My daughter was sitting on my mare for the first time and she has never ridden before, we were in the arena and I was leading her, my mare wasn't paying attention and stumbled and went down on both knees, that totally freaked out my daughter and got me all messed up when in turn as my mare recovered out of the blue I fall flat on my face, I have no clue why, and wound up with the rope around my neck:shock:, thank goodness that she didn't take off or I would have been in big trouble, it looked so funny that my other daughter and husband just burst out laughing, at me mind you.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

ali44129 said:


> Well my story isn't exactly falling off my horse, more like falling in front of my horse. My daughter was sitting on my mare for the first time and she has never ridden before, we were in the arena and I was leading her, my mare wasn't paying attention and stumbled and went down on both knees, that totally freaked out my daughter and got me all messed up when in turn as my mare recovered out of the blue I fall flat on my face, I have no clue why, and wound up with the rope around my neck:shock:, thank goodness that she didn't take off or I would have been in big trouble, it looked so funny that my other daughter and husband just burst out laughing, at me mind you.


Imagining things as I read your post was humorous. Thankful nothing serious came of it tho. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jinxremoving (Apr 6, 2009)

Way too many falls to list, but my worst fall...

Schooling on the flat without stirrups, horse unexpectedly leaped into the air and I landed in front of the saddle. I stayed on, horse stopped, all was well... until I tried to right myself and SOMEHOW threw myself off the horse landing directly on my tailbone! I still have no idea how I managed that, but it was awful lol.

Most preventable fall ever and the most painful. That was almost a year ago and I still don't feel right in that area...


----------



## CrispThePony (Feb 3, 2014)

One of my most memorable falls to date was probably when I fell off in between the two poles or a parallel fence. It was a full up 2' 9'' course, and this fence had thrown many other riders, or caused them to have run outs. Anyway, I was riding up to this fence when the size of it (I thought 2' 9'' was big then ) and rather 'stopped riding'. My dear pony picked up on this and grind to a halt in front of the fence, and I (rather unceremoniously) slid off, landing on my feet in between the 2 poles of the parallel spread. My pony stood there like an angel while I picked myself up and walked out of the side, before jumping one fence and retiring. My pony is a true angel!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)




----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Well, I've never broken anything (touch wood) but my first pony bucked me off every bloody time I got on him. My second pony ran me into a tree. My first hack took me through a fence. My second hack pig rooted until I flew over her head. My current mare has ditched me once when she was green broke because we were riding through a feild of maize on a windy day and she got spooked and I wasn't paying attention. I always land on my butt so I'm all good!
The worst was on the hunt feild, on a friend's mare. She bolted down a hill after her buddy who was the master's horse. However, she bolted sideways...I went the other way. My foot got caught in the striup and I was dragged along behind this horse, down the hill, before smacking into another horse and coming free from the striup. I was a bit dazed but had to jump back up as the rest of the feild was coming down the hill around me. Scary stuff... 
I think I've been bloody lucky reading the rest of the posts!
We really are mad riding these things aren't we?


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

My first fall was off of a gelding named Billy. I was fourteen and I don't quite remember if I just stopped paying attention or it was just because he was tired of working. We were walking when he bolted into a canter which knocked me off balance, not enough to cause me to fall off but enough to scare me. After he cantered about 20 feet he executed a sliding stop and a rollback that I like to believe would have made any reiner ecstatic. He spun to the right and I went over his left shoulder. Somehow I naturally rolled into a ball on the way down and came out with only sore muscles. I did almost get kicked in the face which scared me into wearing a helmet from then on.

The next two times I fell off were on Billy. That horse was unpredictable. He would be moving along nicely and acting like a gentleman and then suddenly I would find myself on the ground with him trotting across the arena riderless. His preferred method of dumping me was a sudden stop from the canter or a sudden stop with a crowhop. I will admit that despite my extreme dislike for this gelding, he did teach me to stay on.

There was also a time when I didn't exactly fall off of my horse but it was more of an emergency dismount. I was still getting to know Rocket, a Saddlebred gelding, and I was mounting him bareback. I had used a mounting block and had just swung my right leg over his hindquarters when he took off at a trot. Think about how Little Creek rode Spirit for the first time in _Spirit: Stallion of the Cimarron_. I was hanging off his side. As he approached the wall of the arena I knew that I either had to get off or be scraped against the wall. I chose to get off. I landed on my feet and burst out laughing because the entire situation was downright hilarious.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

My favorite fall story I've told many times on here.

I was managing a TB farm and a whole bunch of owners were traveling in for a meeting, to see the new facilities, and see their horses. Many were syndicated (had a group of owners).

I was very self conscious when I took the first horse out to gallop. She sneezed. Yep. Only sneezed and I went right off the front. I *may* have had a tense grip on the reins. 

The owners laughed, I wanted the earth to open up and swallow me. Many of the owners sent me Disney's dwarf "Sneezy" memorabilia.


----------



## ZombieHorseChick (Jun 5, 2014)

*My falls*

Wile I have very few falls worth mentioning, here they are lol

I was around, 9 i think, I had my mare at the time,14.3 hh,named Suzie, she was a doozy to ride haha, she loved to spook and bolt constantly, anyways, I had just tacked her up, tightened the cinch and put the bridle on and hopped on, still in the field with the other horses ( two big Belgians included along with 9 other horses) and so I started riding the fence line, keeping her at a trot, but then I heard something and looked behind me, and all the other horses decided to take off running from my side of the field to the back field, and Suzie wanted to go along apparently, so she bolted an I was hanging on for dear life, and we crossed a long 12 acres at the back of the herd, and she slid to a stop almost going up my Belgians butt, I was still on, till she crow hopped cause the Belgian kicked at her and I slid off and rolled lol 

Then, back in November of 2011, I was 13 I think, I was teaching my friend to ride, and my mare OT was in a spunky mood and wanted to go, so I galloped her in circles quite a few times getting it out of her, then a twig snapped in the woods next to is and she freaked out and did a wierd jump to the side thing lol it was so quick I was caught off guard, and apparently my saddle wasn't on all the way, cause me and the saddle came off, I ended up barrel rolling, and the saddle flipped under OT but was still on her, she freaked out and ran in circles at a gallop with the saddle on her stomach till I jumped up and got her and calmed her down, my friend was freaking out and having a melt down the whole time lol! ( she wasn't a good friend at all as it turned out do now I find that funny)

Then a week after that happened, I was out with my sister and her boyfriend on a ride in the farmers fields, surrounded by woods an wildlife, me, like an idiot , had forgotten to wear a helmet cause I was wearing a camo cap already. We were galloping when a herd of deer came out of the woods, OT flipped out and did a rollback and I went head first into a rock, hitting temple first, my sister was riding Tank, and she ended up sliding up his neck cause he halted in his tracks.and her boyfriend who was riding my Belgian mare ended up on a runaway horse into the woods. I got up and caught OT, I guess anyways, I remember getting back on and my sister riding over to me asking if I was okay , I said yes, but I wasn't as it turns out, I had a concussion , and when we got home I lost all my memory, kept repeating myself over and over again, and was rushed to the hospital , that was over an hour away, that happened at 11 in the morning, and I didn't come to and stop repeating myself till 10 that night, I spent the next two days in the hospital. And missed a Colts football game because of it too.

The next time I road wasn't till the next spring ( weather didn't permit it) and I just about had about had a panic attack, I was shaking uncontroebly, but my dad yelled at me ginger on the **** horse, so I did, and took me about two months to stop having anxiety about riding, I was pretty much fine once I got on, but right before that I freaked out inside. But me being me I didn't quit and forced myself back on each time and I'm glad I did  it was about a year till I stopped snaking when I tacked up and got on, now I'm back to normal with no anxiety!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ZombieHorseChick (Jun 5, 2014)

I also got nerve damage on my right leg, that goes up most my calf,because my mare OT apparently kicked me when I got my concussion as well. Thought I'd through that fact in cause I forgot it lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ZombieHorseChick (Jun 5, 2014)

jinxremoving said:


> Way too many falls to list, but my worst fall...
> 
> Schooling on the flat without stirrups, horse unexpectedly leaped into the air and I landed in front of the saddle. I stayed on, horse stopped, all was well... until I tried to right myself and SOMEHOW threw myself off the horse landing directly on my tailbone! I still have no idea how I managed that, but it was awful lol.
> 
> Most preventable fall ever and the most painful. That was almost a year ago and I still don't feel right in that area...


Ouch! I hate that :3 Somehow I have never fallen on my butt from a horse, and I hope to keep that up as well 0.0 barrel roll is way better. Plus I cracked my tail bone already falling down steps so it wouldn't be so good for me lol that was 9 years ago, and it still bothers me :3 blegh.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

jinxremoving said:


> Way too many falls to list, but my worst fall...
> 
> Schooling on the flat without stirrups, horse unexpectedly leaped into the air and I landed in front of the saddle. I stayed on, horse stopped, all was well... until I tried to right myself and SOMEHOW threw myself off the horse landing directly on my tailbone! I still have no idea how I managed that, but it was awful lol.
> 
> Most preventable fall ever and the most painful. That was almost a year ago and I still don't feel right in that area...


You probably cracked or at least dislocated your coccyx. A friend did that giving birth to a daugher who came out nose-up instead of nose-down. She couldn't sit properly for a year after that. It takes a long time to heal - you can't exactly plastercast it! :rofl: Hope you get 100% again soon.

I'm flinching at the x-rays from My2G! :shock: You really do injure yourself "properly"!


----------



## LabersnashandJules (Jan 24, 2014)

I've fallen off numerous times, the most memorable was when I jumped on my mare at the time bareback and helmet less, who had a horrible habit of running home...within seconds of us fooling around in the field she decided "LETS RUN HOME" and so I lost my balance...Yay smart me! thats why I am the way I am today


----------

